# Kann mir vielleicht jemand Helfen (Header/Banner)



## Komander (4. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mitlerweile ein riesiges Problem. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin mir einen Header zu basteln. Ich habe bestimmte Vorstellungen und auch Muster wie der Header aussehen soll, aber es wird einfach nichts. Habe mir schon 4 Bücher geholt um weiter zu kommen ( sogar Photoshop für Dummis) aber mir fehlt es einfach an Kreativität und können. Vielleicht ist hier jemand der mir mal Helfen kann. Beziehungsweise mir erklären kann, wie ich einen passenden und schönen Background und Lines hinbekomme. Ungelogen versuche ich mich schon seid drei einhalb Monaten daran. Und was kommt raus? Nur *******! Das schlimme ist, das Layout der Seite habe ich schon lange fertig aber halt nicht den Header. Ich brauche wirklich dringend Hilfe.


----------



## RalfHeinz (5. März 2005)

Zeige mal deine Versuche oder gib mal ein paar Hinweise worum es geht oder wie es aussehen soll, damit ich dir evtl helfen kann.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. März 2005)

Komander hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mir schon 4 Bücher geholt um weiter zu kommen ( sogar Photoshop für Dummis) aber mir fehlt es einfach an Kreativität und können.


Das wird das Problem sein. Du wirst fehlende Kreativität nicht mit Lesen aufholen können.
Literatur vermittelt Dir das theoretische Wissen. Kreativität holst Du Dir aus der Erfahrung
und Inspiration aus Zeitschriften, dem Web und vor allem dem Alltagsleben.
Aber wie RalfHeinz schon gesagt hat - poste einfach mal Deine Versuche und wir werden
das Kind schon in den Schlaf wiegeln...

Gruss


----------



## Komander (6. März 2005)

Ohhhh! Ich sehe Licht am Ende des Tunnels.  
Find ich echt nett, dass ich hier vielleicht eine Antwort auf meine Fragen bekomme. Ich werde einfach mal einen Header als Muster reinsetzen. Habe es schon etliche Male versucht, aber ich bekomme ja schon den Background nicht richtig hin.Geschweige denn diese Lichteffekte.Da habe ich keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll. Ich werde einfach mal kräftig zuhören, was Ihr so zu sagen habt.
Danke schon mal


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. März 2005)

Na, das gehört ja schon beinahe in den Photoshopbereich 

Die meisten "Lichteffekte" dieser Art bestehen aus einer weichgezeichneten Ebene, bei der die Füllmethode verändert wurde. Dieser "Glow-Effekt" entsteht dann automatisch, in Verbindung mit dem Hintergrund.
In deinem Beispiel besteht der Hintergrund aus sogenannten "Trendshapes" bzw. "Trendwhores", die hier nicht sehr gerne gesehen sind. Einen ähnlichen Effekt erzeugst du, indem du verschiedene Formen oder Bilder aufeinanderlegst, mit der Deckkraft variierst und hier und da was löschst. Klingt komisch ... ist aber so.

Und da solche Banner so unglaublich komplex und kompliziert zu erstellen sind, mögen wir die hier auch so </ironie> ^^

Btw:
Ich weiß, jeder fängt mal an und muss Fragen stellen


----------



## Komander (7. März 2005)

Danke erstmal für die ausführliche Erläuterung. Hab zwar nicht alles verstanden aber dafür gibt es ja Bücher.  Hoffe damit dann was anfangen zu können. 
@radde`
Was meinst du mit </ironie>? Heißt das, dass diese Header etwa leicht sind oder sollte man nicht mit solchen Fragen hier kommen?


----------



## devilrga (7. März 2005)

Hi,


> Was meinst du mit </ironie>?


Also "</" heißt soviel ich weiß "Ende". Und wenn du nicht weißt was ironie ist, dann bist du ganz verloren ^^.

mfg


----------

